# test result meanings



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I got this back but not sure what it means test were don't at langfords I think it means cat is shorthair but carrys LH.

Long hair M4 - N/N N/M4 it was in a table.

Got more results to come one two other cats.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

N/N: None of the 4 long hair mutations detected. Cat cannot produce long-haired kittens.

N/M1, N/M2, N/M3 or N/M4: Cat can produce short and long-haired kittens depending on genotype of the mate.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pipje said:


> N/N: None of the 4 long hair mutations detected. Cat cannot produce long-haired kittens.
> 
> N/M1, N/M2, N/M3 or N/M4: Cat can produce short and long-haired kittens depending on genotype of the mate.


just posted the table see what do think?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

You might want to cross out your address!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurac said:


> You might want to cross out your address!


It doesn't bother me I did notice it I give my address out all the time to kitten buyers.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah cross out your address or i will be there in a shot to kitten nap your long coats hahahahaha

i have no idea ,i thought it would say a yes or a no for the long hair gene, .......


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Based on your .pdf, I think it means he was tested N/N for M3 and N/M4 for M4

Does that make sense?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Got tassys results its the same as the one above although shes come back a different blood group to what breeder told me its a good job my studs are blood group B


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pipje said:


> Based on your .pdf, I think it means he was tested N/N for M3 and N/M4 for M4
> 
> Does that make sense?


Nope does he carry LH? Why cant they just put it in English.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Got tassys results its the same as the one above although shes come back a different blood group to what breeder told me its a good job my studs are blood group B


...._thats not very good then. _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> yeah cross out your address or i will be there in a shot to kitten nap your long coats hahahahaha
> 
> i have no idea ,i thought it would say a yes or a no for the long hair gene, .......


Saves me giving you my address cm


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As Pipje says... see the four boxes on the left hand side that contain M1, 2, 3 & 4... the four boxes in the right hand column under 'results' correspond to those. BSH aren't tested for the LH mutations M1 and M2 but only M3 and M4 mutations. Hence the result is N/N for M3, i.e. does not carry that LH mutation, but does carry M4 LH mutation.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The cat carries M4, but did you get both parents tested?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> As Pipje says... see the four boxes on the left hand side that contain M1, 2, 3 & 4... the four boxes in the right hand column under 'results' correspond to those. BSH aren't tested for the LH mutations M1 and M2 but only M3 and M4 mutations. Hence the result is N/N for M3, i.e. does not carry that LH mutation, but does carry M4 LH mutation.


How confusing.............!!! :crazy:

Right, now's my chance to catnap before CM gets there....................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Saves me giving you my address cm


your two hours and fourteen minutes from me lol.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It confused the life out me when I first had tests done by Langfords. Once you get your head around it, it suddenly becomes crystal clear but I think they should report it in a much more simplistic way.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> As Pipje says... see the four boxes on the left hand side that contain M1, 2, 3 & 4... the four boxes in the right hand column under 'results' correspond to those. BSH aren't tested for the LH mutations M1 and M2 but only M3 and M4 mutations. Hence the result is N/N for M3, i.e. does not carry that LH mutation, but does carry M4 LH mutation.


So sorry still really confused,does he carry LH? 


OrientalSlave said:


> The cat carries M4, but did you get both parents tested?


I don't own their parents these are my adult cats been tested.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> your two hours and fourteen minutes from me lol.


You been checking


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> You been checking


_no no, just a guess,....:ihih:..
i see your ad the other day on a certain site and see where you was haha !!_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _no no, just a guess,....:ihih:..
> i see your ad the other day on a certain site and see where you was haha !!_


Ha ha you should be a detective sweet.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> So sorry still really confused,does he carry LH?
> 
> I don't own their parents these are my adult cats been tested.


Yes, he carries longhair. There are four separate longhair mutations that Langford test for, named M1, M2, M3 and M4. M1 and M2 are not known LH mutations in BSH and so, when testing to see whether LH is carried recessively, it's only and M3 and M4 mutations that they're looking for.

A cannot cannot carry both M3 and M4, only either. So on the result you posted the cat carries longhair in the form of the M4 mutation (not that it matters which they carry as the end result is the same - the cat carries LH).

In the result box for M3 you can see N/N - basically speaking, without confusing things even more with a long winded explanation, this is how something is reported when the cat does not carry a particular trait.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> It doesn't bother me I did notice it I give my address out all the time to kitten buyers.


Computers, Scammers and identity thiefs are so clever nowadays that it might be safer to delete the post as soon as you get the answer you need.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Computers, Scammers and identity thiefs are so clever nowadays that it might be safer to delete the post as soon as you get the answer you need.


yep I can delete it now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gskinner123 said:


> Yes, he carries longhair. There are four separate longhair mutations that Langford test for, named M1, M2, M3 and M4. M1 and M2 are not known LH mutations in BSH and so, when testing to see whether LH is carried recessively, it's only and M3 and M4 mutations that they're looking for.
> 
> A cannot cannot carry both M3 and M4, only either. So on the result you posted the cat carries longhair in the form of the M4 mutation (not that it matters which they carry as the end result is the same - the cat carries LH).
> 
> In the result box for M3 you can see N/N - basically speaking, without confusing things even more with a long winded explanation, this is how something is reported when the cat does not carry a particular trait.


_you have explained it much better, i understand that,  _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OK so I know know playboy carries LH,usefull to know for the future.

Tassy (kittens mum) carries LH so just waiting for billys results now (kittens dad) whos betting he does :yesnod:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Yes, he carries longhair. There are four separate longhair mutations that Langford test for, named M1, M2, M3 and M4. M1 and M2 are not known LH mutations in BSH and so, when testing to see whether LH is carried recessively, it's only and M3 and M4 mutations that they're looking for.
> 
> A cannot cannot carry both M3 and M4, only either. So on the result you posted the cat carries longhair in the form of the M4 mutation (not that it matters which they carry as the end result is the same - the cat carries LH).
> 
> In the result box for M3 you can see N/N - basically speaking, without confusing things even more with a long winded explanation, this is how something is reported when the cat does not carry a particular trait.


Thankyou gskinner a rep for you


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Thankyou gskinner a rep for you


Thank you lol... and you're very welcome. Don't you just wish though they'd drop the N/N, etc, and just send us a nice little note saying "your cat does/doesn't carry longhair".


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Thank you lol... and you're very welcome. Don't you just wish though they'd drop the N/N, etc, and just send us a nice little note saying "your cat does/doesn't carry longhair".


That exactly D.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Billy also is LH carrier. So this kitten most prob is variant he is also blood group A or Ab not happy with his breeder at all she sold me him as B.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

You can now see why I was confused yesterday with DD results, so playboy and Tassy carry the LH gene ... Wots the betting billy does too ... Don't both parents have to carry it to produce a variant ? ....x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Billy also is LH carrier. So this kitten most prob is variant he is also blood group A or Ab not happy with his breeder at all she sold me him as B.


_if the breeders told you wrong blood groups isnt that dangerous ??? Good job you had them tested._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _if the breeders told you wrong blood groups isnt that dangerous ??? Good job you had them tested._


Its very dangerous cm and iv emailed her,the seriously bad news is is iv bred him to breeze who is group B so now I have to take her kittens away at birth im seriously angry,this breeder is a big big well known breeder just why!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG !!!! that is seriously bad,. i bet your fuming, i blooming well would be !!!!! oh god, this means more headache for you, i am so sorry _


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Its very dangerous cm and iv emailed her,the seriously bad news is is iv bred him to breeze who is group B so now I have to take her kittens away at birth im seriously angry,this breeder is a big big well known breeder just why!


Oh no!  I knew it was bad, but why do you have to take her kittens away at birth?! And what will happen to them - will you hand rear them or can you put them to another queen who has the right blood group?? 

I would report Billy's breeder for something like that!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You have to take them away for the first 12 - 24 hours otherwise they ingest antibodies from the mum that can kill them - all due to blood group incompatibility - they can go bak to mum after that. It's due the some membranes firming up in those 12- 24 hours so that the antibodies can't pass through the stomach wall. 

This is why it's important to know blood groups.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_you must take kittens away or they will die, i think you can put them back with mum after 48 hours, but im not 100% sure when you can safely put them back. _


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> You have to take them away for the first 12 - 24 hours otherwise they ingest antibodies from the mum that can kill them - all due to blood group incompatibility - they can go bak to mum after that. It's due the some membranes firming up in those 12- 24 hours so that the antibodies can't pass through the stomach wall.
> 
> This is why it's important to know blood groups.


would this be one of the reasons why we sometimes here of 'accidental' pregnancies where the kittens die - because of incompatible blood groups?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Over here the breeder will always test their breeding cats for bloodgroup before the first mating. I mean if we get a cat from someone else, we test them before breeding them (most common to take the test at the same time with FeLV & FIV, they're tested from a blood sample here). Even if you've bred the cat yourself and know the parents are both bloodgroup 'X', you test the cat anyway.

Of course when buying a kitten for breeding, you ask what bloodgroup the parents are (like me, as I deal only with A), but when you get the cat, you'll test it anyway. I hadn't actually thought about this much until now. We've just always done it like that, but why? Apparently this is a good example why.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Over here the breeder will always test their breeding cats for bloodgroup before the first mating. I mean if we get a cat from someone else, we test them before breeding them (most common to take the test at the same time with FeLV & FIV, they're tested from a blood sample here). Even if you've bred the cat yourself and know the parents are both bloodgroup 'X', you test the cat anyway.
> 
> Of course when buying a kitten for breeding, you ask what bloodgroup the parents are (like me, as I deal only with A), but when you get the cat, you'll test it anyway. I hadn't actually thought about this much until now. We've just always done it like that, but why? Apparently this is a good example why.


Well it will teach me for been somewhat gullable (sp) I expected a breeder with so much experience to know what there doing but tbh I know a lot of breeders who go way back have never tested a cat ever and do not believe In as they havnt had probs.

At least I know ill have a problem in this mating and I can do whats needed so we don't loose no kittens


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I am totally shocked ... It's a learning curve for every breeder and cannot understand why someone would sell a cat knowing full well he/she has not been tested or has lied about there genetics ... Can you trust anyone.... Personally am fuming, I could never do it to anyone and I would like to think I would get the same in return... Lucky for me the breeders of my lot are fab.. But if I use any more in the future I will be wanting written proof ... :


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oh no!  I knew it was bad, but why do you have to take her kittens away at birth?! And what will happen to them - will you hand rear them or can you put them to another queen who has the right blood group??
> 
> I would report Billy's breeder for something like that!


Cant really report her over this and I don't want to fall out with her but my point is I contacted her wanting a blood group B cat she said she had one.Turns out she didn't know this for sure,i wouldn't have bought him if there was a chance he wasn't B.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Well it will teach me for been somewhat gullable (sp) I expected a breeder with so much experience to know what there doing but tbh I know a lot of breeders who go way back have never tested a cat ever and do not believe In as they havnt had probs.
> 
> At least I know ill have a problem in this mating and I can do whats needed so we don't loose no kittens


And you wouldn't have even found out your boy had the wrong blood group if you hadn't have had your variant/LH kitten. It's weird how things work out, just glad that you found out before it was too late.

Sucks that there's just more stress now  you definitely don't need this


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I am totally shocked ... It's a learning curve for every breeder and cannot understand why someone would sell a cat knowing full well he/she has not been tested or has lied about there genetics ... Can you trust anyone.... Personally am fuming, I could never do it to anyone and I would like to think I would get the same in return... Lucky for me the breeders of my lot are fab.. But if I use any more in the future I will be wanting written proof ... :


Well cosmill you can take my word your kitten will be A or Ab or b  b being possible if mum and dad are Ab but langfords cant tell difference between A or Ab that's why they say A or A carrying b. Best to test you kitten lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What I will do is put a sleeve on mums body I can then leave kittens with her and just top kittens up till next day this way she wont loose bond and lucky for me shes had a litter before.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Cant really report her over this and I don't want to fall out with her but my point is I contacted her wanting a blood group B cat she said she had one.Turns out she didn't know this for sure,i wouldn't have bought him if there was a chance he wasn't B.


Did she actually say that she had tested Billy, though? Could it be that she was told Billy's dad was Group B when she got him... meaning she didn't lie but maybe Billy's dad's breeder did? 

I hope the sleeve idea work - what do they make the sleeves from? I hope that no milk can escape through or the kittens will surely still be at risk?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Did she actually say that she had tested Billy, though? Could it be that she was told Billy's dad was Group B when she got him... meaning she didn't lie but maybe Billy's dad's breeder did?
> 
> I hope the sleeve idea work - what do they make the sleeves from? I hope that no milk can escape through or the kittens will surely still be at risk?


She is a breeder with over 20 years experience she owned parents and grandparents. She obviously assumed she was breeding B I don't know.

I don't think milk will leak kittens need to suckle to get the let down reflex going.


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank God you had them tested so you are now prepared. So sorry that you've had to go through this!  
When is she due?

Congrats on the LH carriers though


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Milly13 said:


> Thank God you had them tested so you are now prepared. So sorry that you've had to go through this!
> When is she due?
> 
> Congrats on the LH carriers though


In 8 weeks so not sure if shes took yet but thankyou


----------

